#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Internships for Computer science students

## SaiCharan.Ch

Frnds i'm studying 3rd year of btech cse can anyone guide me through choosing a good company or institute for internship...





  Similar Threads: Computer science engineering projects for final year students Final Year Projects for (CSE) Computer Science Engineering Students computer science engineering projects final year students Internship For Computer Science Students Books For Computer Science Students On Operating Systems

----------


## anu_nts

Frnds i'm studying 2nd year of BE cse
can anyone guide me also,by choosing a good institute for inplant training to use tis summer holidays effectively...

----------


## grrassolution

Hey, if you want to join a good company for your training, then GRRAS is a best option for you. Grras is a Best IT Software Company that provide summer industrial training internship program for B.Tech student with live projects.

----------


## JamesHenry

When you enter in your professional life, it needs some preparation to be aware of the working environment and working behaviour of the team. This can be only attained by internship, this gives you a very situations of the upcoming environment of your professional life.

Here is the best institute that trained you for your professional life with technical training of various computer programming languages i.e *DS Academy*. This institute trained you under experience Learning from the Real Time Experts with the multiple skills like Project Management Skills, Client Management Skills & Live Project Training. Call now for any inquiry at - 0141-4034720/ 9799916555. For info, visit to the website of *DS Academy*:

----------


## Rockyonsan

I am study computer science and intrasted internship.
-----------------
http://rxmarine.com/Natural-Blue-Biodegradable-Cleaner-Degreaser] DEGREASER  [/u]

----------

